# Rude recovery guy...



## TTdigaz (Apr 11, 2020)

I was driving down the street today in my tt when a recovery truck with his lights going cut me up and the driver shouted "Hey you im looking for an accident site involving a van carrying a load of cutlery"

No problem i said, Let me help you go straight down this street for 1 mile then take your first left and then a right and when you get to the fork in the road your there...


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

[smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

No.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Yeah but Nah!


----------



## fostere128 (Jul 13, 2020)

That's very interesting.


----------



## TTdigaz (Apr 11, 2020)

Sorry guys i couldn't resist, No more i promise.. :lol:


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

TTdigaz said:


> Sorry guys i couldn't resist, No more i promise.. :lol:


yes, please don't take another stab it it.


----------



## Kryton (Apr 20, 2019)

Don't give up the day job

Unless you're a comedian then please do


----------



## TTdigaz (Apr 11, 2020)

:lol:


StuartDB said:


> [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You sure this is in the right section :wink: :x


----------

